# 24 pounds of dry cured belly bacon (pic heavy)



## navigator

I have finally refined my recipe and process with much help from many of the folks here including alblancher, Martin, Dave, Bearcarver etc. I have the texture, salt content, taste that I like and I am able to repeat it every time now.

I did 2 whole bellies this time around.

_I'm sure there are typos and mistakes but I was getting cross eyed, I will proof read and correct any errors tomorrow._

12 lb - 7.5 oz

11 lb - 9.1 oz lb pork bellies. I buy them with the skin already removed:













8538688404_72d60777bc_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8537583181_9603db6c5b_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Ingredients, kosher salt, sugar and cure #1
I just found Martin's (2nd of the two calculators below) and its much simpler and cleaner than the first one plus it has a conversion calculator as well.

Dry Cure Bacon Calculator

Better Dry Cure Bacon Calculator

I have found that for me 2.5% salt and 1.5% sugar is about perfect.

I also stay in the 156-160 PPM Sodium Nitrite for dry cured skin off bacon. 













8536100145_5d645e5999_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






==================================================













8537203622_088de34205_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Combine the ingredients and mix well.  A large canning jar with tight fitting lid works well.  Shake the ingredients until the pink color of the Cure 1 is evenly distributed throughout the cure mix.

Measured and mixed cures, I marked it with a sharpie to divide the cure into thirds and marked the slab weight so I could keep them with the proper slabs:













8538714886_ebc0a0fab2_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Rub about 1/3 of the mix evenly/predominantly on the meat side(s) of the bellies. 













8537609349_55b2ae58e0_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8537609149_43ff3106c2_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Loosely wrap in plastic wrap and lay flat in a carboy tray or other plastic tray with the meat side up and refrigerate at 38º to 40º: 













8536067013_c0961a0b44_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Wait 3 - 4 days and repeat applying the 2nd 1/3 of the cure to the meat side only.  Do not dry the bacon at this point just drain any liquid trapped in the plastic wrap and on the bottom of the lug.

Let the curing bacon sit another 3 - 4 more days and repeat adding the balance of the cure mix to the meat side.  You may also add any extra salt, sugar or spices at this stage.  3-4 days later rinse the bacon with fresh water and pat dry with a clean towel.

At this point you may want to do a taste test for salt by frying a small piece. If too salty, soak in fresh water for an hour and repeat taste test.  You can repeat the process until the salt in the bacon is where you want it but this recipe and procedure seldom produces bacon most would consider too salty. I don't bother to do the fry test anymore at these percentages.

Now you just need to determine when you have access and time to do your cold smoking.  I have left the bacon in the refrigerator mellowing out for up to 3 additional days after rinsing, but the bacon is now fully cured and ready for the smoker.

Make sure the bacon is dry by hanging in front of a fan or in the smoker with a low heat but no smoke.  There are Bacon Hangers commercially available or you can just put them on the racks but I find I get a more evenly smpked product and no marks by hanging the slabs.

You want to develop a pellicle that will hold the smoke on the bacon. The bacon should be dry but slightly tacky to the touch when properly dried.













8537171560_f2a5575df5_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






After pellicle was formed, I brushed one with maple syrup and the other was coated with dark muscovado sugar:













8536067009_d847d8a0b6_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Ready for cold smoking: (2 pork loins for Canadian bacon on the right)













8536067219_837ec592e7_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






Cold Smoking:  I have gone as little as 8 hours and as long as 36 hours with cold smoking. I usually burn 3 or 4 AMNPS full of pellets (I like a blend of Hickory & Apple).

I like to keep my chamber temperature between 35º and 80º

It was 0º the morning I put this these in the smoker, I lit two AMNPS just to keep my chamber temp above freezing.













8537171078_3f1d7e3460_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






3 AMNPS and 20 hours later:













8537171654_977b4bfcd3_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






I let the newly smoked bacon rest in the fridge for several days to mellow out and let the smoke distribute itself evenly and the flavors develop. 

Slicing day:













8536068003_0137d9eacf_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8537171982_20fbac7dfa_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8536928311_e25d32f0af_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8538032652_7654ba676e_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8538032556_cbb7c0764b_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8537669445_443d6afcf4_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013






A few slices didn't make the vacuum sealer :)













8536067815_489b932331_c.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


















8538032618_3555813d57_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice Bacon and some pretty cool toys too...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks great!


----------



## kathrynn

Gorgeous bacon!  OMG!  Wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 AND...congrats....your thread is on SMF's Facebook page today!

Been meaning to ask....the hangers for the bacon....where do you get them?

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great looking bacon! Great tutorial too! One question, I see a probe stuck in a slab. When I cold smoke i'm not worried about IT*, only smoke chamber temp. What's the purpose of probing the meat?


----------



## ddt79

Jack.jpg



__ ddt79
__ Mar 8, 2013






Where does he get those wonderful toys?!?

Bacon Looks wonderful!


----------



## ddt79

KathrynN said:


> Gorgeous bacon!  OMG!  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...congrats....your thread is on SMF's Facebook page today!
> 
> Been meaning to ask....the hangers for the bacon....where do you get them?
> 
> Kat


The Sausage Maker, Inc has them.  Here's a link http://www.sausagemaker.com/search.aspx?find=bacon+hangers


----------



## bigfish98

KathrynN said:


> Gorgeous bacon!  OMG!  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...congrats....your thread is on SMF's Facebook page today!
> 
> Been meaning to ask....the hangers for the bacon....where do you get them?
> 
> Kat


KathrynN,

I got mine off ebay. 

Bigfish


----------



## smokinfireman

I can almost smell it! Looks great.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Excellent!



~Martin


----------



## navigator

KathrynN said:


> Gorgeous bacon!  OMG!  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND...congrats....your thread is on SMF's Facebook page today!
> 
> Been meaning to ask....the hangers for the bacon....where do you get them?
> 
> Kat


Thanks, I got mine here http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=65


----------



## bluto

FANTASTIC!  :drool:


----------



## navigator

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking bacon! Great tutorial too! One question, I see a probe stuck in a slab. When I cold smoke i'm not worried about IT*, only smoke chamber temp. What's the purpose of probing the meat?


I Use the stoker to monitor the pit temps and for the high and low alarms. I had to hot smoke the Canadian bacon after the cold smoking so I just stuck probes in the belly bacon for kicks.


----------



## sound1

Nice looking bacon..

How is that Vacmaster working for ya??


----------



## goodtobeking

Navigator - Is there any reason a rib rack wouldn't work for vertical positioning of the bacon during smoking? I'm vertcally challenged in my Big Green Egg.


----------



## navigator

Goodtobeking said:


> Navigator - Is there any reason a rib rack wouldn't work for vertical positioning of the bacon during smoking? I'm vertcally challenged in my Big Green Egg.


That should work, just cut the belly into manageable sized pieces.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Thats AWESOME


----------



## humdinger

EXCELLENT tutorial Navigator! This is perfect for a newbie who is a little intimidated by "makin bacon". The calculator is awesome too. Thanks.

One question, when you hold it in the fridge after curing but before smoking, do you cover it at all?


----------



## woodcutter

Perfect looking bacon and very nice thread!


----------



## wes w

Looks awesome!   Mine has been curing now for  5 days.


----------



## navigator

Humdinger said:


> EXCELLENT tutorial Navigator! This is perfect for a newbie who is a little intimidated by "makin bacon". The calculator is awesome too. Thanks.
> 
> One question, when you hold it in the fridge after curing but before smoking, do you cover it at all?


Thanks, I do if I put it in my regular fridge with other food, but if I put it in my beer fridge then no. It's Martin's calculator (DiggingDogFarm)


----------



## lookwow

Have you tried wet curing before? Ive done it both ways and its so much easier that way. Just need x amount of stuff per Gal and then you dont have to do all the calc every time. Looks great though.

Also i wish i had your vac sealer.


----------



## humdinger

Thanks Navigator!


----------



## navigator

lookwow said:


> Have you tried wet curing before? Ive done it both ways and its so much easier that way. Just need x amount of stuff per Gal and then you dont have to do all the calc every time. Looks great though.
> 
> Also i wish i had your vac sealer.


I have several times but I like the less shrinkage and firmer texture and there seems to be a little more flavor with the dry cured, also there is never any release of moisture while frying.

But all that being said all the stuff I have brine cured was still way better than anything I can buy in the store.

Normally I end up giving more of what I make away than I eat because I like to make it and there is more tinkering with the dry curing :)

I just got that sealer mainly to save on bag costs (example 8x12's $0.054 each now vs. $0.199 for vac sealer bags) and I brine allot of poultry, I even injected and brined a couple pork butts with the chamber sealer.


----------



## sgtrock79

I appreciate all the information.....but I would like you to convert for me some of your values...

I've made one bacon so far...it was ok

I'm in the middle of doing a Bucky Bacon now....but want to learn more.

Can you give me the approx values in english terms...not metric

take a 10# pork belly...

how much curing (pink salt)

how much kosher salt

how much sugar.... 

I don't need a detailed amount... just a good approximate to get me going...

I appreciate any help....

please message me if possible...


----------



## themule69

Goodtobeking said:


> Navigator - Is there any reason a rib rack wouldn't work for vertical positioning of the bacon during smoking? I'm vertcally challenged in my Big Green Egg.


but don't you love BGE a larger smoker would be nice. but if your only going to have one cooker. BGE is the way to go.


----------



## themule69

great looking bacon.


----------



## navigator

Sgtrock79 said:


> I appreciate all the information.....but I would like you to convert for me some of your values...
> 
> I've made one bacon so far...it was ok
> 
> I'm in the middle of doing a Bucky Bacon now....but want to learn more.
> 
> Can you give me the approx values in english terms...not metric
> 
> take a 10# pork belly...
> 
> how much curing (pink salt)
> 
> how much kosher salt
> 
> how much sugar....
> 
> I don't need a detailed amount... just a good approximate to get me going...
> 
> I appreciate any help....
> 
> please message me if possible...


Here is the info from the Martin's calculator http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html













8539954119_d316e36bec_b.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 8, 2013






Then by using the calculator to convert the grams to ounces you get:

Cure#1 = 0.4 oz

Salt = 3.6 oz

Sugar = 2.4 oz

It really is easier to just use grams, most inexpensive kitchen scales also weigh in grams.


----------



## venture

That is some awesome looking bacon!

I refuse to engage in the brine versus dry cure debate!

My dad always taught me there was more than one way to skin a cat.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the good work!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hawgerdawger

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Bacon and some pretty cool toys too...JJ


Nice, Love your vacume packer. you smoke commercialy?


----------



## kathrynn

Thanks so much for the info about the hangers.....I will check those places out.

This thread is very good!  Thanks so much!

Kat


----------



## tjohnson

Awesome Tutorial!!

Todd


----------



## navigator

HawgerDawger said:


> Nice, Love your vacume packer. you smoke commercialy?


I just got it a couple weeks ago mainly because I was tired of dealing with the liquid getting sucked up to my old sealer and screwing up the seal and because the bags are roughly 75% less than food saver type bags It should pay for its self in about 3 years. I have been using it to marinate and brine allot, today I am sealing some chicken soup, I cant wait to do fresh fish this summer without having to put the fillets n cookie sheets and freeze them first..

I am just a home smoker.


----------



## got grits

REAL NICE LOOKING BACON.


----------



## shannon127

Venture said:


> That is some awesome looking bacon!
> 
> I refuse to engage in the brine versus dry cure debate!
> 
> My dad always taught me there was more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Hmmmmm....Skinned Cat!!!!!


----------



## kjw08

How did you cure the loins that you had in the smoker with the bacon??

Thanks....


----------



## navigator

KJW08 said:


> How did you cure the loins that you had in the smoker with the bacon??
> 
> Thanks....


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134599/muscovado-pepper-canadian-bacon#post_1009690


----------



## kjw08

Thank you!!!!


----------



## skully

good job


----------



## realbigswede

Is it no calculator  for US with pound instead of KG? I don't have anything that I can weigh in KG.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Navigator

Looks like really great bacon

Gary


----------



## shtrdave

That looks very good have never made regular bacon, only BBB and Canadian and I kind of like the dry cure better myself.
What smoker you using?


----------

